# Face mask advice please



## DougieH (23 Jan 2011)

Hi, I am new to this hobby, and am looking for a bit of potection from dust. I have read up a bit and see that ideally I would be getting a chip extractor and also a fine particle extractor with fine filters. I know its healthwe are talking about, nut my budget wont stretch to this at present. So I am looking for the best budget mask to give me a bit of protection now. I do my turning in my garage, which is reasonably ventilated and get out there a couple of times a week fo a couple of hours. I run vacuum cleaner right next to the wood when sanding, but I realise the filters on it wont stop much of the small stuff. At present I do not have any problems with wood allergy wise, its just cutting out some of the dust I am interested in. All points of view gratefully received.


----------



## Blister (23 Jan 2011)

trend air shield does both . dust and eye protection 

cant cut costs on either , :wink:


----------



## Richard Findley (23 Jan 2011)

Hi Dougie,

A full face respirator is the best option but these start at about £200 :shock: :shock: !! Really it depends if you wear glasses or not. If you do..... sorry, almost all masks are going to leave you steamed up!!

If not, then the cheapest option is a face visor which start at about £8 from Axminster or similar, plus a FFP2 (minimum) disposable dust mask underneith. This will keep you going for a while.

I have a Powercap and, due to the amount of dust I find on the inside of the visor :shock: :shock: I also wear a dust mask. Every little helps, as they say!!

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Wood spoiler (23 Jan 2011)

The real question is can you afford NOT to have adequate protection. Lost my dad to cancer caused by woodworking when he was just 49! The threat was not properly understood back a while. But if we don't learn the lessons ..... 

I have the JSP power cap, which is similar to the Trend. A question of personal choice. But I think vitally important to have proper protection. 

Colin


----------



## monkeybiter (24 Jan 2011)

I just bought a JSP Maximask 2000 with P2R which are equivalent dust protection to FFP2 [OK for MDF]. It has a soft plastic mask that has a really good fit for me, and replaceable filters [P3 also available], I'll be wearing it under a visor I nicked from work. It cost £15 from B&Q. Hopefully it'll be OK, definitely better than the previous nothing. I've always found the disposable masks to have such a useless face-fit that there's little point in wearing them. Maybe I've just got a funny shaped face ?


----------



## myturn (24 Jan 2011)

Ideally you would use a respirator so plan on getting one as soon as possible.

As an interim measure and much cheaper is the Trend Airace. 
I used one for several months before I got my respirator and found it to be the best of the ordinary mask types.
The air outlet is at the bottom so it is less prone to fogging if you wear specs.

Cost around £30 excluding the optional clip-on visor.


----------



## János (24 Jan 2011)

Hello,

For highly allergenic or toxic wood dust, like iroko, wenge, beech etc. one will need an FFP3 grade mask. I have my own protection question: What should one do, I f he happens to have a beard? Half masks do not close properly on bearded faces...

By,

János


----------



## myturn (24 Jan 2011)

János":jy1wieip said:


> Hello,
> 
> For highly allergenic or toxic wood dust, like iroko, wenge, beech etc. one will need an FFP3 grade mask. I have my own protection question: What should one do, I f he happens to have a beard? Half masks do not close properly on bearded faces...
> 
> ...


Beardies should:

a) shave it off
b) wear a full-face respirator
c) grow the beard and use it as a dust-filter

HTH :mrgreen:


----------



## DougieH (24 Jan 2011)

Hi Mick, you missed one -

d. Just hold your breath till you finish turning.

Needless to say, I dont have a beard. But seriously, can anyone tell me how long the filters last in the Maximask 2000 and the Airace, please. I do wear glasses, but I will get round steaming up somehow. Might even improve my turning.

Thanks for all replies.

Doug


----------



## mike s (24 Jan 2011)

can someone please link me to a well known website that sells the trend airace
thanks


----------



## knappers (24 Jan 2011)

Here you go.

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/airace-half-mask-respirator

Si.


----------

